# Hamilton County Morels



## nrherron

Hello,

Hope everyone is well. I live in Westfield, Indiana within Hamilton County, Indiana. I have been searching for the past couple years and have been getting pretty discouraged. Wondering if anyone can offer and location tips or just general tips to help me find them around here. I've done research and know what to look for but haven't found one in about 15 or so trips over the past couple years.

Thanks for any help. I appreciate it.

Noah


----------



## indy_nebo

Hey Noah, I also have been hunting hamilton Co for the past 6 years, and yeah it seems like all the public parks and "obvious" spots are slim pickens every year. U really gotta just get out to the woods that are less traveled. Be careful tho, there's LOTS of private properties that aren't posted well and for some reason folks around Hamilton (especially carmel and westfield) get super pissed at people walking their woods. When in doubt, I always hit Fort Benjamin Harrison down in East side Marion Co., it's not too terribly far and there's PLENTY of woods to be hunted. U def gotta put in the leg work. Shorten ur search areas to moist lowlands with a nice sandy loam for soil. Creek beds that don't flood regularly are generally always a solid tactic. Find the ELMS. If u don't know what elms look like, make that ur PRIMARY goal for the next week before they really get going. Not knowing what elms look like is basically shooting in the dark. Ash and tulip poplar are two others to research, some years they are the key to eating or starving. Do ur homework, get on Google earth and find good little patches of woods that have a creek running thru. If there's elevation, which is rare in Hamilton County, search south facing slopes first, then move north as the season progresses. Watch this message board- when they start popping, you'll see plenty of evidence by me and fellow posters. 
Hope this helps bud. If u ever wanna stop by my Barber Shop, I'm at 106th and College, just a couple blocks east of 31. I'd be happy to show u some spots on Google earth worth checking.


----------



## nrherron

Thanks so much man. Your info was a big help and I will study up some more! I will keep you updated on my progress this year. Next hair cut I will be down!


----------



## wizardscycle

I'm likin this 7 day forecast, it won't be long now :-D


----------



## sparky92

Getting ready to head out in another set of woods haven't been there for a week...found 2 more blacks yesterday growing where I found first 2..so there's 4 there now leaving them until I have more to put with them will check back in after I get back today


----------



## indy_nebo

What County r u in sparky? And any info on the kind of terrain and trees ur finding these blacks?


----------



## sparky92

Indy nebo ...fayette...went back still just the 3there but this spot has produced for last 4 years ..anywhere from 10-45 the are is flat has alive and dead dyeing elms cherry ...a lot of decayed trees also ..old stumps ect.


----------



## sparky92

I know everyone has their own theories on where to look...but I have 3 good spots that have produced blacks over last 4 years and where I have my luck is around decaying logs on ground old stumps I picked probably 15 in one 5 foot area last year and they were shooting out from under logs buried under the leaves ..so I always check downed trees ..my opinion. .blacks are funny ..don't think it's a certain kind of tree ..like the blondes and Grays like elm ash...ect.the blacks like dead dyeing trees..that's just my opinion. ..so please don't bash me everyone...


----------



## morelas must-shroom

No reason to bash you Sparky. In my opinion the blacks are the hardest to find. So I would say good find! !! I've only found a few in my ten years of shrooming. Mostly around Pines and dead ash stumps. I would agree their habitat is different from the grays and yellows. I'm in Huntington County North of you about 80 miles. I'll be checking out my early spots this weekend.


----------



## sparky92

I just know everyone has their own theories on where ,when,and why ...but yeah I agree the blacks are more habitat oriented and the others are around certain trees ...again the blacks are a weird species


----------



## brushbusterbutch

Hey morelas. Another Huntington County hunter here. The blacks actually have stymied me for the 40 years I've been hunting. They seem to have no rhyme nor reason for where they pop. I've found them in several different locations.I am debating on checking my one spot for blacks this weekend or waiting a few more days. Soil temps are still pretty chilly up this way.


----------



## nrherron

Thanks so much for all the good information! Can't wait to get out there and start looking. I always go too soon so will probably wait another couple weeks for Hamilton County. Does anyone know with the kind of winter we had and wet spring so far; if that is good for morels? I'm guessing it is but don't know! Also appreciate any more hamilton county people giving some tips of where to look! Thanks again.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Butch, you are right about the blacks and the soil temperature. I take my labrador retriever out for a hike in the woods every Saturday and Sunday so I might as well check an early spot. I usually start seriously about the 24th. Seems to be about average in a normal year around here. Usually ends around Mothers Day. Good Luck this year.


----------



## rockster11

Hi! Westfield here as well.. My spot has not produced yet and it usually does every year. I did find one broken stem but that's it.. Hoping we don't go totally dry all of a sudden over next week.. Soil is trying to dry out already. Best of luck!


----------



## nrherron

Hey Rockster,

Let me know when you start finding them!

Noah


----------



## sport1958

Good start today and I expect tomorrow to be awesome late afternoon when it really warms up. about 45 yellows although a bit small they should pop tomorrow


----------

